# Postage options for group buy stuff. Opinions needed.



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok so I had an idea that might speed up getting everything delivered and save me a few journeys to the post office.

1. I can wait until the stuff arrives, make up some sample packages and take them to the post office for accurate postage costs and add a little for the packaging materials themselves.

2. I can guesstimate postage and packaging costs and any small errors should average out over everyone and any excess funds from this get donated to the forum.

3. For those attending the Brummie cafe/pub/curry crawl I can bring your stuff down with me as I will definitely be coming along, as a late birthday celebration with you all, both forum and real life birthdays the week before it lol.

It's also going to be my last day out for a while as I'm having surgery on my rear end on March 2nd no it's not for Farmer Giles.

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd be happy with an estimate personally.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Estimate fine with me too


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Go ahead and guesstimate!

You seem clever enough and honest enough for it to make sense.

Did we ever work out what an appropriate extra for Charlie would be, guys?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Check this Charlie - you can figure out costs at home

http://www.postoffice.co.uk/price-finder?intcampaignid=MNmaitoollpostageprices


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Estimate is OK with me or do the online postoffice check.

No problem either way


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

You're the one doing all the work so I think it only fair you do whatever is easiest for you.

Ian


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

My brother could call and collect mine if that would suit?postage to NI seems to cost a bit more.


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm happy with estimated postage. You will need a bit extra for packaging too.


----------



## frankil (Jan 20, 2012)

I am happy with the estimate as well.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Happy to go with the flow.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Estimate is fine by me


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Estimate, much less hassle


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

You're the one with all the hassle and it's much appreciated so whatever you decide is fine by me.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Whatever is best for you mate you're doing all the work, but estimate sounds good


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Neill said:


> My brother could call and collect mine if that would suit?postage to NI seems to cost a bit more.


That's fine Neill I'm ordering burrs for his grinder which he'll be collecting anyway.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm happy with a guesstimate or you can bring it along to Bham. Thanks for sorting this out.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Charlie. He had said that to me.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

An estimate is fine. Thanks for sorting this.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Estimate is fine charlie.

You can post out mine and Darens in one package if it's easier for you.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Estimate's fine with me too.


----------



## Drc (Jan 21, 2014)

Fine here too with estimate.


----------



## vexorg (Dec 18, 2013)

Yup, whatever is the least hassle for you works for me too.


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

estimate is fine by me


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

Estimate fine with me, much appreciated


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm cool with guesstimate too


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Whatever's easiest buddy, happy to share the postage with anyone in central London... Around E1 or SE11.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Estimate for me also mate. Need my shower. Haha


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll be happy with estimate, whichever way is the most convenient for you.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Whatever's easiest for you!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Estimate is good for me Charlie. Thanks for sorting this for us all


----------

